# herping



## gonff (Nov 2, 2008)

went herping this weekend at wombat state forrest.

saw 2 tiger snakes soz no pics, one was in the water hole, other in the bush

some jacky dragons *see pics

and a tonne of skinks eg...water skinks.....garden skinks.....grass skinks... yer

i also found a lot of large skinks hiding in between rock crevices wich i am convinced are tree skinks. the only thing is that we dont (according to my reptile book)have tree skinks in the erea??? the pic i got is crap, and u kant see the white lipps but i am sertain it is a tree skink. they were really fast!



thnx

-gonff-

enjoy

last 2 pics are of the landscape


----------



## ryanharvey (Nov 2, 2008)

nice shots, looks like an awsome trip. tree skink looks sweet!


----------



## ryanharvey (Nov 2, 2008)

oh the first dragon looks more like a mountain dragon, I may be wrong though


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 2, 2008)

nah first two pics are mountains not jackies


----------



## fraser888 (Nov 2, 2008)

The dragons are cute lol


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 2, 2008)

where abouts is wombat state park?


----------



## Mz-Froggy (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice pic's 

That was cool you were able to handle them 

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## saratoga (Nov 2, 2008)

I think your "tree skinks" are actually Black Rock Skinks Egernia saxatilis.

Check in a book if you have one....I'm not 100% sure...perhaps someone else will confirm.

Sounds like you had a good day out.


----------



## gonff (Nov 3, 2008)

nah, the head doesnt look much like the black rock skink..

by the way the book i have is the second edition of ''a complete guide of reptiles of australia''
by steve wilson and gary swan


----------



## gonff (Nov 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## TURBO8 (Nov 3, 2008)

pretty sure they are mountain dragons aswell due to the patterning on their back , i get jackys around where i live and they look a little different to that .


----------



## coz666 (Nov 3, 2008)

3rd pic look like cunninghams skink. they live in rock crevices and note the prickly tail. it is used to lodge them in to the stone so that they cant be ripped fom a crevice and only loose the end of their tail instead of their life.


----------



## zan777 (Nov 3, 2008)

nice pics. they are definetly mountain dragons 100% certain


----------



## gonff (Nov 3, 2008)

they didnt have prickly tailes coz! there whole body was smooth like a skink


----------



## cris (Nov 3, 2008)

They might be cunninghams skinks.


----------



## nathancl (Nov 3, 2008)

they arent cunninghams but could be either tree skinks or as said above black rock skinks. 

tree skinks will inhabit trees aswell as rock crevices so they are not completely ruled out.

im not sure where wombat park is but mcpheei look similar and also inhabit rocks?

cheers
nath


----------



## saratoga (Nov 3, 2008)

Wombat State Forest is only a hour north west of Melbourne. According to my distribution map in Coggers that would preclude Tree Skinks....but distribution maps are also notorious for being wrong.


----------



## nathancl (Nov 3, 2008)

ah ok cool. im not sure on the distribution of tree skinks in victoria but if thats the case then i would say they are definitly _Egernia saxatilis._

nath


----------



## eipper (Nov 4, 2008)

Black Rocks 100%


----------



## gonff (Nov 4, 2008)

no, it had a different head to the black rock skink. it didnt have a black head. it was greyish with bright white/silver lipps. black rock skinks dont have that!!!


----------



## Australis (Nov 4, 2008)

gonff,
Your arguing with people who would no doubt of been seeing this species
before you were born, they might just know a thing or two that you don't.

If you don't want to take their advice, email the photographs and to the 
Victorian Museum, and or seek out a list of species for that national
park.

Seems black rock skinks do have that, being a lighter colouring around
the mouth, click the link.
http://museumvictoria.com.au/discoverycentre/Infosheets/Lizards-found-in-Victoria/Black-Rock-Skink/






Black Rock Skink
Photographer: Peter Robertson / Source: Wildlife Profiles Pty. Ltd.


----------



## Adsell (Nov 4, 2008)

They are Black Rocks. They are quite common in parts of Wombat. 
Black Rocks and Tree Skinks are extremely difficult for most people to distinguish. Most people rely on distribution as they can be quite variable.
Ads


----------



## gonff (Nov 5, 2008)

ok then, sorry

soz australis


----------



## snakes96 (Nov 13, 2010)

eipper said:


> Black Rocks 100%


 yea i agree its a black rock skink. They both look pretty similar but for one thing the tree skink is not even found in the melbourne area. The Tree Skink is more associated with trees where they hide under loose bark can also be found in the hollow limbs of trees and stumps can be also found in timber areas and occasionally narrow rock crevices. Whereas as Black Rock Skinks are found in the melbourne area mainly in the north eastern areas and are mostly found in rocky and sometimes timbered habitats. Generally Black rock skinks are darker and dont have those white specks scattered along the back, black rock skinks can also be a little more robust and bigger. The Best way to tell is by habitat difference and distribution in victoria


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 13, 2010)

aaaahhhhhhh.......its been a sucky week, no good days, all overcast and humid........i did see a red belly tho


----------

